# Getting offered Special Operations while in AIT



## knawgz (Aug 8, 2018)

Is it possible to be offered any form of Special Operations while in 68W AIT. I know the 75th recruits out of AIT, but are there any others, I.E. SOAR, CA? If so,what would I need to get into those at that time? Also, how exactly does recruitment for RASP work? Would I have to submit a packet? Will a Ranger Recruiter ask me if I am interested, on his own initiative? Will I have to find one on my own, and express my interest?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2018)

Read more, use the search function, read more.


----------

